# Springfield 1911 DS Prodigy Reviews



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Springfield 1911 DS Prodigy VS. Staccato XC


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've read a few mixed reports on other forums.... I think it would be wise to give this model a little time to shake things out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not that encouraging so far...









Springfield Prodigy 1911 DS Government 250 Round Review...


Here are my thoughts on this new 2011, 1911 DS, Phat Boy, or whatever else it's called. :) First, the price. At $1499 this is an inexpensive pistol for this category. It's not the cheapest, but it's also a fraction of others. The price is befitting it's performance. Overall fitting- By...




www.1911addicts.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

She isn't the best reviewer, but if you jump to the range session - she basically has a single shot gun.... Not good, especially for the price she paid for it...


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll wait until the bugs are out, until then I'll keep using my Springfield MOD-2 9mm Tactical.


----------

